# Here's a pic of Big Red



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We just put the blade and harness on her yesterday. The blade is 16ft wide with power angle and hydraulic end plates. The harness and the blade are both made by HLA and this will be the third season for this blade. We ran a 19ft pusher on it, for 2 years before we bought this blade.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

sweeeeeet! id love to run that thing. got any pics of it in action last year?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's a few more.


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

Two words... Holy S.....well, one word... WOW!:waving:


----------



## TJS 78 (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice set up! What kind of snow accounts do you use "Big Red" on?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Its sweet as hell, but it needs to be green


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

TJS 78;420167 said:



> Nice set up! What kind of snow accounts do you use "Big Red" on?


It stays on site at one large mall.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

That is a nice setup. I bet you don't get stuck too often?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

You should be able to make short work of your driveways with that thing. LOLtymusic


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

That thing looks sweet!


----------



## hockeyman (Jul 1, 2007)

what mall is it?


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

cet;420178 said:


> You should be able to make short work of your driveways with that thing. LOLtymusic


I was going to make a similar comment, but I've been a little abrasive lately & wanted to hold back this time! I wonder if it has a sidewalk attachment, though!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

YardMedic;420187 said:


> I was going to make a similar comment, but I've been a little abrasive lately & wanted to hold back this time! I wonder if it has a sidewalk attachment, though!!


I have managed to keep my nose clean and I am sure he knows I was joking.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

that machine is awesome....i bet it gets the job done year around


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;420191 said:


> I have managed to keep my nose clean and I am sure he knows I was joking.


We let it do all the driveway's the first snow, that way there is less things to plow around. LOL

Thanks for the comments. BTW. I don't find you abrasive Yard Medic. I can take it and dish it out.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

hockeyman;420185 said:


> what mall is it?


No offense, but I don't give details. I don't talk about prices much but I don't want people to know specifics about my business, probably stupid but oh well. It's south of the 401 though.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Not much front end sag! Nice!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

stroker79;420209 said:


> Not much front end sag! Nice!


It actually has hydraulic front suspension. When you pick up the blade it sags for a split second untill the pressure builds up.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

That is a nice rig Dave. That must push some serious snow. Remember to take the camera with you this year i would love to see some action pictures of that monster.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

haha, thats pretty cool. I actually was being kinda a smart*** though. sorry just been an odd day, lol


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Lets see all your other toys.. do you guys farm .. I see a lot of those cases up this way on big big farms.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lawncare18;420216 said:


> Lets see all your other toys.. do you guys farm .. I see a lot of those cases up this way on big big farms.


We have a medium sized cash crop farm, around 1300 acres. Here's a few more pics.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Way to much green in those pictures, maybe you should send one to Newmarket for the winter.

Clintar showed up last winter, I hope he is gone soon.

Nice Pics.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;420231 said:


> Way to much green in those pictures, maybe you should send one to Newmarket for the winter.
> 
> Clintar showed up last winter, I hope he is gone soon.
> 
> Nice Pics.


Clintar has gave us problems in the past too. From what I've seen let them have the job because they aren't cheap and they really sell there service but they can't deliver. I'm only going by the sites I know of, maybe they do a great job of the rest.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

They got Upper Canada Mall last year. They plowed Nov 15 to Dec 15 and Mar 15 to April 15 by the time and Dec 15 to Mar 15 for 60% of the previous contract price. They put a loader and 2 JD tractors in there. On the one bad snowfall the JD's weren't big enough to push the snow. How can someone that has been around that long negotiate a contract that bad. Plus that was no where near enough equipment. That place takes 20 tons of salt per event.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cet;420241 said:


> They got Upper Canada Mall last year. They plowed Nov 15 to Dec 15 and Mar 15 to April 15 by the time and Dec 15 to Mar 15 for 60% of the previous contract price. They put a loader and 2 JD tractors in there. On the one bad snowfall the JD's weren't big enough to push the snow. How can someone that has been around that long negotiate a contract that bad. Plus that was no where near enough equipment. That place takes 20 tons of salt per event.


The funny thing is, everybody has a Clintar story. I'm hoping for Jan 99 all over again, it weeds the weak out.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

sure looks like you have some nice equiptment, farming must be good <G>
we don't really use stuff like that down here and i'm wondering if they are efficient or do you use them just because you already have them,
steve


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

JD Dave;420158 said:


> Here's a few more.


Who is the manufacture of that blade?


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

is that orange plow a holmes industries? everything looks incredible, those are some nice beasts you got there!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

xtreem3d;420327 said:


> sure looks like you have some nice equiptment, farming must be good <G>
> we don't really use stuff like that down here and i'm wondering if they are efficient or do you use them just because you already have them,
> steve


They are very efficient, we only really need 3 of them for the farm, so the rest sit most of the time. You can buy 2- 7720's for the price of a new JD 544 loader. We have ran industrial loaders in the past but the farm tractors are the way to go. My dad started plowing with tractors in the late 60's and it's just gone from there. People were skeptical at first but now people know the tractors will do the job. Industrial loader's are by far better for loading snow, but since we have the farm loader's we use them. We have tractors working for the city and township doing roads now.

John the blade is Horst Welding. They actually make a blade the same as your back blade for the front of your tractor. It's a lot heavier though but I'm not sure it's on their website yet.

The orange blade is a 14 ft Viking Cives, it's the exact same as the Frink. I will try to get some video this year, 4x4 farmer has motivated me.

ON edit. the blade on the Case is a Horst and the blade on the last tractor is a blade some welding shop made up. we bought it used 10 or 12 years ago for $2000 at an auction. We just painted it and welded on a new cutting edge.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

JD DAVE dude you guys are way serious about snow removeal i love it tymusic


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

So you guys do a lot of sub contract work for your local towns with those big machines..??? I would love to see one of them pushing some snow during a big storm must bust right through.How many guys do you employ during the winter season?? or is it all family.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lawncare18;420573 said:


> So you guys do a lot of sub contract work for your local towns with those big machines..??? I would love to see one of them pushing some snow during a big storm must bust right through.How many guys do you employ during the winter season?? or is it all family.


We only do malls and large commercial. There's generally 18 of us on full storm nights but I lost one big place that takes 4 guys, so it looks like I'm down to 14. I hope it's a record winter for snow fall, we've had 2 light winters and its hard on prices.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

them are some sweet John deeres, looking good


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

HOLY COW thats a heck of a setup

why'd you take the duals off

what size rubber is on the front of the trac in the 3rd pic it looks like a 8220 maybe

how does the telehandler do? i have a buddy in the turf buis. that's got a jd farm and they have one, he was in the telehandler literature when they first came out back in 2002? maybe, he has had only minor prob.s with his 

if you ever want your money back on the case blade.......LOL i have a mx180 but no front duals we pull a small scraper with and a land plane 

i just about done with the 6010nh blade but it's nothing like that


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Truely awesome!! Didn't know they made such a device "plow like that"???


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Awesome machines Dave. I'll have to post some of our money makers sometime. I love the MX255. Do you have the same blade set up on the 8220? I was at my local Case dealer today...man, i never thought it would be so hard to choose between Green and Red!!! can't beat 10yr/10,000 warranty! 
What size rubber does that MX have?? has it got 520 rears and 420 fronts?? those fronts alomost look 480! 
I'd love a new 335 Magnum, just as much PTO HP as the Deere 8530, but a red leather seat to boot!
Awesome Fleet Dave, best of luck this season!tymusic


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Tractor Plower;421282 said:


> Awesome machines Dave. I'll have to post some of our money makers sometime. I love the MX255. Do you have the same blade set up on the 8220? I was at my local Case dealer today...man, i never thought it would be so hard to choose between Green and Red!!! can't beat 10yr/10,000 warranty!
> What size rubber does that MX have?? has it got 520 rears and 420 fronts?? those fronts alomost look 480!
> I'd love a new 335 Magnum, just as much PTO HP as the Deere 8530, but a red leather seat to boot!
> Awesome Fleet Dave, best of luck this season!tymusic


Thanks, the rears are 20.8 x 46's, I can't remember metric #'s. We have a 18ft Daniel's blade for the 8220. The 255 is nicer then the 8220. The Magnum's are the only new Case tractors I would buy and yes the 255 does have a heated red leather seat, power mirrors and grey carpet on top of the rubber floor. The new 83 series Deeres have IVT and will be much better IMO. I would love to see your pics.


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

I plowed for Clintar in London for two years a couple years ago. They run a good operation. The London franchise runs over 30 JD tractors, ranging from 6420's to 8220's plus about 8 Kubota sidewalk tractors, 5 Cat payloaders, and the list goes on - its quuite the set-up. Tractors are deefinitely the way to plow, they're unstoppable, especially with 10-way blades. Have you ever tried one of them JD dave? Similar to what you have on your MX255, but the ends flap in an out hydraulicly. 
Very nice setup you have yourself Dave!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

flairlandscape;421398 said:


> I plowed for Clintar in London for two years a couple years ago. They run a good operation. The London franchise runs over 30 JD tractors, ranging from 6420's to 8220's plus about 8 Kubota sidewalk tractors, 5 Cat payloaders, and the list goes on - its quuite the set-up. Tractors are deefinitely the way to plow, they're unstoppable, especially with 10-way blades. Have you ever tried one of them JD dave? Similar to what you have on your MX255, but the ends flap in an out hydraulicly.
> Very nice setup you have yourself Dave!


Wow I didn't know Clintar was that big in London. We don't have any of the Storm blades your talking about but I have seen lots of them. They aren't cheap but seem like a really good blade. We'll probably end up getting one in the future. Are blades range in age from a couple years old to 22 years old, we just keep rebuilding them because I'm cheap and need something to do in the summer. Clintar has some contracts, across the road from mine and I see those Storm blades working in there, they are probably the most productive blade made. Horst welding makes one now and I would have bought one for Big Red but they weren't out yet. Horst copied Storm and they are like $6000 less expensive and are less then an hour from my house. Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JD that is truly remarkable, i applaud you on your equip. and the need for it:salute: i wish we had that much work,.but then again i like swimminpools and fresh tomatoes


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;421879 said:


> JD that is truly remarkable, i applaud you on your equip. and the need for it:salute: i wish we had that much work,.but then again i like swimminpools and fresh tomatoes


You have a way of making things sound better then they really are. Thanks


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i had to bump this to make sure everyone seen it AMAZING

i don't mean to hyjack this awsome thread but i though i would show another one of mine it's almost as big as big red 

it's got alot ALOT of downpressure does big red with big red's small blade it might need some tractor weight's rigged up to it


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;422435 said:


> i had to bump this to make sure everyone seen it AMAZING
> 
> i don't mean to hyjack this awsome thread but i though i would show another one of mine it's almost as big as big red
> 
> it's got alot ALOT of downpressure does big red with big red's small blade it might need some tractor weight's rigged up to it


Big Blue has nothing on Big red. LOL BR has down pressure but we dump the return right into the resivoir. We've wrecked some blades in the past using down pressure. Make sure you run in float unless you really need too or it will be bad news. Is that more of a dozer tractor? The blade on BR weighs 4280 lbs, it doesn't need DP. STop giving me a hard time!! LOL


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I am a GREEN guy through and through. But I always thought that the shuttle shift on the Case IH MX series would make them the ultimate snow pusher.

But around hre you just don't see to many New Red tractors anymore. Deere dealers have just about wiped them out. However you do see lots of old magnum series in use.

Peterbilt


----------



## amars415 (Nov 29, 2006)

I want one


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Awesome pics!! Love the *JD GREEN*!!


----------



## dirtmovr (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice equipment line up! Do you still operate equipment while watching 14 employees?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JD have you got to use these awsome plows yet?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;437032 said:


> JD have you got to use these awsome plows yet?


There just for looks, we mainly just salt. It was close, CET had all the fun. We just drove around for a couple nights and melted it all. My salt shed had like 5 ton left but I got another 36 ton today and have another load coming on Mon. How about you guys? Have you posted pics of those Blue tractors finished?


----------

